# What card is this...



## T-744

Well, I had a Radeon 9250 that I had to get rid of as I was getting the 'DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_OR_LESS_EQUAL' BSOD with it like every time I'd turn it on, so I got some other card, but... I don't know what it is... It's got no company ID marks, only some serial number thing I can't find anything on (MS-V025 VER 10) And another number on it '109-a62801-00' It's a VGA, DVI, and S-Video card, no cooling fan, just a cooling vent thingy with raised metal for the vent.. What is this? Thanks


----------



## Wrench97

AGP card? 
I got a couple of old hits for a Nvidia 64meg AGP video card most likely a Nforce3 or 4
http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2001/10/01/nvidia_launches_titanium_series/ti200.jpg


----------



## T-744

No, that's not it, mine's PCI Express, not nearly as many 'vents', and mine's also got S-Video out. And is kinda shaped like this

|==================|
|==================|
|==================|
|==================|
|========___________|
|========|
|========|
|_________|


----------



## Nexxtech

Perhaps it is. Plug it in to your Motherboard slot your older card came from. PSU unplugged. Be sure to compare the two video cards that they are the same slot type. Reboot and let Windows XP pick up the device and load your drivers. Use Window's Custom update site for your drivers, or manually install them from the manufacturer. Device manager will tell your Video card model under display devices. If you have on board video It is disabled by default.


----------



## T-744

I can't plug it into the same slot, as the ATi Radeon 9250 was a PCI card, this one is a PIC EXPRESS card, also, I've tried that with the hardware thing, and it says it can't find any drivers for it. All I get under the display properties is 'Plug and Play VGA Card'


----------



## Nexxtech

Post your Motherboard. I'm thinking AGP slot 8X.


----------



## McNinja

can you take a picture of it?


----------



## T-744

I'll try and get a picture tomorrow, as for my MB, no, it's a GeForce 9100PM-2M, this computer was kind of a throw together of various good parts(Least the VC was good), but yeah, I'll get a pciture of the card tomorrow.


----------



## T-744

FOUND IT!!! Card is this http://imagesa.us.ciao.com/ius/images/products/normal/240/product-15450240.jpg A ATI Radeon X300 SE, ok for future reference, anyone has a card like that and you don't know what itis, that's it!


----------



## McNinja

good find.

use driver sweeper to rid you of the ATI drivers
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

and here's the new driver
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.21&lang=English


----------



## T-744

Ok big issue, I installed the driver and now I am having the SAME problem I was with the Radeon 9250. During 3D programs the computer just freezes entirely, or blue screens.


----------



## McNinja

go into device manager and rollback drivers.


----------



## T-744

Well I've actually got the entire driver set removed, as it's that stupid ATi Catalyst Control Center, which it's either all-or-nothing, and apparently also a matter of the driver itself being a problem too, now without the driver though, my 3D games won't work as it says 'No DirectX Compatible Hardware Detected'. What should I do on this? Just get a non-ATI Graphics Card?


----------



## Nexxtech

Long shot here but is the PCI express slot enabled in the BIOS? Try option 2 and download the display driver only. In my opinion Microsoft custom updates works well for drivers. 

Try another card if you have one to try. Might even be another hardware issue. PSU, Ram.


----------



## T-744

Alright, I'm trying the regular driver now. It's not a matter of PCI in bios cause the Radeon X300 is PCI Express, where as the Radeon 9250 was just plain PCI.


----------



## T-744

Nope, still freaking locks up and shuts down/blue screens.... I honestly can say that if you're going to build your own computer, ATi is a load of ****:upset:


----------



## Logo09

Sounds like a faulty psu to me... what is the make and model of your power supply?


----------



## Nexxtech

I am not familiar with your BIOS setup, although in my opinion some BIOS setups require you to select PCI Express as your primary video device in the BIOS. Again long shot here. 

Unless you have another PSU and or video card to try it is possible your Motherboard is downgrading. Also try one stick of Memory Ram at a time. PSU unplugged. Maybe its time to clean out your case if you haven't already. Check your fans and paste, re seat your CPU. Temperature, PSU issue? Good luck.


----------



## Wrench97

Try this with the video driver uninstalled lets see if you have the correct driver.> In the Device Manager, Right click on My Computer, Select Properties, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will post the DEV/VEN#.


----------



## lkoetter

I have to agree with Logo09. This really sounds like a PSU problem. I would find a way to test your PSU or if you can see if you know any one with at least a 400 watt power supply you can test with. A little warning, If this is a PSU problem and it's a cheap PSU, it could blow and take other parts of your system with it. I would also suggest running memtest86 and see if you have a bad memory stick.


----------



## T-744

No bad memory, so yeah, I'm agreeing with you guys, PSU. How can I figure out what kind of PSU I'd need? I have got no clue what wattage my video card, processor, etc is, so is there anything I can download to find that out?


----------



## Wrench97

Everest > http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html

Post the report as a .txt file attachment.

I'm thinking a 500-550w with the X300 or 9650(?) cards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=550vx


----------



## T-744

I can't find where the PSU setting thing in this program is without BSODing... Someone give me a tutorial, please.. And for the record here, my current PSU is 450w.


----------



## Wrench97

PSU setting thing?


----------



## T-744

Well I was linked to that program to be able to tell how much power my system is using, thus to judge what kind of new PSU I'd need.


----------



## Wrench97

No that program will give you the specs to help determine the wattage required, there isn't any program that will analyze the pc and tell you what wattage it uses.


----------



## T-744

Alright, well, can you guide me through this then? I'm not sure how you even work this program honestly.. Much less how to do that.


----------



## Wrench97

At the top under report chose Quick Report > then Plain Text> save it to your desktop> post it as an attachment on your next post.

To post as an attachment
Press the Go Advanced button below the message input box in the advanced message box there is an Icon at the top with a paper clip on it click it a window will open at the top it says upload a file from your computer click the button select the file from your desktop then press upload close the window and press Submit Reply.


----------



## lkoetter

I would not trust the any any of these calculators to be accurate. ATI's calculator told me all I needed was a 450 watt psu. Not even close. Use them but would add minimum 20% to that calculation. If you overclock add even more. I wasted a hundred bucks because of this. Don't be cheap with you PSU or you will be sorry. The last time I bought a cheap one I paid dearly for it. After a couple of years use the psu blew and took my mobo, dvd burner and video card with it. Corsair,antec, OCZ amongst others are good brands. Go to new egg and you will find good power supplies at good prices.


----------



## code4cac

It is a Radeon x300 made by Foxconn, For Dell Inc. The drivers from ATI will work for this card.


----------

